# diffuser comparision



## taybelZ (Dec 5, 2004)

hi guys, 
Running a pressurised co2 setup on my 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank, and would like to hear you opinions on co2 diffusing/reacting.

I would like to challenge some of you members, and ask if you have be satisfied with the output produced from a diffuser on a simular size tank.

As much as i like reactors, they look bit big/clumsy and when i see Amano designs running a simple diffuser i would like to obtain simular look.

http://i24.ebayimg.com/05/i/06/c8/e8/2c_1.JPG
http://i12.ebayimg.com/05/i/06/cb/40/0d_1.JPG

Apparently the dupla ones are the bees knees (besst in the business) but unfortnately they are quite expensive to buy alone( in Australi). The options presented above cost 1/2 the cost of the dupla diffuser.

I would like 'bang for your bucks' diffuser type.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

I use diffusers in tank with ceramic discs and have a Dennerle one and a ADA one. These are from both ends of the price spectrum. Taking the Dennerle one, which cost £15 sterling, I've found this perfectly adequate and better in my view than ladder type in tank diffusers. Try aquaessentials.co.uk - Richard ships prett much anywhere as far as I know and he offers a huge range of different types of diffusers, including ADA. Try him.The only thing I'd say about them is that you should clean them regularly-any algae build up will have an impact on the 'mist' of bubbles that they generate. Best thing is to put the disc or the diffuser itself in warm water with some bleach and washing up liquid. ADA produce 'Superge' for cleaning glass goods. Never used it but heard it smells like bleach...which it probably is. Bleach is perfectly adeuqate to clean these things.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never used this type of diffuser but was wondering what the utility of the glass spiral is in the second model? I assume it's just a way to count bubbles?


----------



## taybelZ (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks for the link Nick, checking it out now... Nick i found out this actual one is made from plastic, bit skeptical about long term usage of a plastic diffuser. I'm guessing is a cheapo... use a couple of months type/throw away? Or am i wrong in suggesting so..

Laith, i have no idea about the spiral.. my guess would be to maximise its time mixing with the water prior to diffusion as well as what you suggested bubble counter.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Have you considered building your own. I built my first one based on Tom Barr's design and it works so well that I'm doing another one for a second tank that is in progress. The best way to describe it is "active diffusion" versus "passive diffusion". Though these units are larger than store-bought models, mine is made entirely of both transparent and black components and is quite inconspicuous behind the plants. I might have $25 and a trip to the local hardware store into it, but that's it. You might look into this. Good luck.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, I believe the glass spiral is to maximize time for CO2 diffusion in addition to counting the bubbles.

-John N.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

I recently switched my 120 gallon tank from a DIY in-line reactor to an ADA Pollen Glass Bettle 50 diffuser. ADA actually is working more efficiently. I didn't expect that. It is a very nice part.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

ADA Pollen Glass Bettle 50 diffuser? do you have any pics of that type?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

No prob... from ADG webpage. 
http://www.adgshop.com/Pollen_Glass_Beetle_50_p/102-105.htm


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

they really have some great looking equiptment. Do you run that diffuser under a filter outlet for better efficiency?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah. It's actually made to go in a corner of the tank, but for me I liked it better on the side. I have a spraybar from my Eheim install kit that I have positioned so that it blows down into the upward flow of little Co2 bubbles. This churns them up and blowns them down to the substrate and across the tank. This diffuser is really good at making little tiny Co2 bubbles which float around much like pollen does in the air, many of these bubbles drift among the plant leaves and eventually settle on them or simply dissapear into the water.

I thought my reactor was pretty good, but here I am at a PH of 6.35 at 3 or so bubble a second, but only 6.5 with the reactor.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I believe the glass spiral design actually prevents backflow. I've used one, there's no way to count bubbles with it.

I switched to the "beetle" Amano diffusers and couldn't be happier.


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

Have you read these Tom Barr articles?

Based on this content, I'm using a powerhead diffuser. The biggest drawback is that it takes up space inside the tank, but if it's not a nano and you can camuoflage it, I think it's a solid idea. I've only been trying it out for a few weeks, but I'm happy with the set up thus far. It's also what came with my Red Sea Turbo DIY reactor, so I didn't even have to build it, but it would be easy with a check valve, some tubing, and a small powerhead.

*CO2 Revelations
*
Part One: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/21340-co2-revelations.html?highlight=solenoid+hours
Part Two:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/21609-co2-revelations-part-2-a.html


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

TB Venturi is the best thing ever. If done right it is just as effective as the best diffuser and it needs less maintainance. It isn't as "cool" though as a handblown all glass ADA diffuser.


----------

